# is SGD 4000 enough to live in singapore if food & accomodation is offered by office



## lsound

*is SGD 4000 enough to live in singapore if food & accomodation is offered by office*

Hi Friends,

Please advise.

I have a offer to relocate to Singapore for the monthly salary SGD 4000.
The company offers me the accommodation and food at free of cost.

is the salary offered is Ok to live in Singapore to cover my basic needs..... Please share your thoughts.

Regards
Koushik S
8056251612


----------



## wesmant

lsound said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> I have a offer to relocate to Singapore for the monthly salary SGD 4000.
> The company offers me the accommodation and food at free of cost.
> 
> is the salary offered is Ok to live in Singapore to cover my basic needs..... Please share your thoughts.
> 
> Regards
> Koushik S
> 8056251612


are you single? 

anyway, the biggest chunk would be apartment. if accomodation and food are covered, nothing to worry.

I can't even save 4k per month


----------



## sgporc

lsound said:


> The company offers me the accommodation and food at free of cost.


accommodation AND food? would these be at your own choice? or maybe the company puts you up somewhere without giving you an option? if so do find out more what the living arrangement would actually be like. sometimes expats may be subject to exploitation too...


----------



## DrPaulMasters

sgporc said:


> accommodation AND food? would these be at your own choice? or maybe the company puts you up somewhere without giving you an option? if so do find out more what the living arrangement would actually be like. sometimes expats may be subject to exploitation too...


This.

Ask what the budget is, and see if you can select your own place.

the 4k salary is worrying. a P1 pass holder should be receiving 8k a month, and a p2 4,5k. if you are given a p1, it looks like you might be being charged 4k a month for rent and food, which is definitely over the odds, seeing as you can get a master bedroom for less than two. 

eating out is quite expensive here, unless you restrict yourself to hawker centres, but cooking for yourself is quite reasonable.

check out the pass situation, and see if you can find your own place to live. they might have put you on the other side of the island, which would mean that you'd be commuting for an hour each way.


----------

